# Where is the historical rating trend file



## KevinRS (Jun 6, 2005)

There used to be a file that showed the historical rating trends for all resorts.  Does anyone know where that list is?? I can't seem to find it in the ratings file.

Thanks


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 7, 2005)

I don't believe this is being compiled any longer.  Not since the switch to a database from the old Excel spreadsheets used to track this stuff.


----------

